# Firewood the Fun Way



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

It's always alot of fun doing firewood whether it's for recreation or to make a living.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

More wood.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

The Cleaning Wench.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

Two Oldtimers. Jim on the right a good friend and my best bird dog for finding me timber reached the trails end last year. So I will immortalized him here.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

A small fire to keep the blackflies away.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing beats a 6# maul.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

The old Kubota.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice collection of girls I have, even if I do say so myself. 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

You cut it, I pilot.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

my next door neighbour cutting with an 009 Stihl I sold him.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

This picture was taken in 1993 when I was in the firewood business full time. That year I did at least 500 full cords.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

This is the way to go if you want to save time and money.
John


----------



## Redbull (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics John. Looks like fun. Theres something very relaxing about splitting firewwod, I think.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2006)

When you do firewood you feel 2 inches taller and ten years younger.
John


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 27, 2006)

The dumpster method is a good one for moving a lot of firewood.


----------



## pbtree (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice photos - thanks for sharing. I have always enjoyed (and still do) working with firewood...


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 28, 2006)

a cold river and a campfire.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice pics John, Can't imagine doing that much wood a year. I like the splitting method you use with the skidder too.


----------



## ranchjn (Mar 1, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> When you do firewood you feel 2 inches taller and ten years younger.
> John



correct me if i am wrong, but i would tighten that chain a bit if i were you...


----------



## stihlatit (Mar 1, 2006)

Gypo your pictures are the best on the site. Top quality.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 1, 2006)

ranchjn said:



> correct me if i am wrong, but i would tighten that chain a bit if i were you...


 I probably did before I started it up again. Nothing worse than a chain flying off and burring the drivers.
Thanks Arnie
John


----------



## johnha (Mar 1, 2006)

John,

Where can I get me one of them 'cleaning wenches'?  

Nice pix!


----------



## motordog80 (Mar 1, 2006)

*great pix*

love the red green t shirt, sweeeet


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 3, 2006)

johnha said:


> John,
> 
> Where can I get me one of them 'cleaning wenches'?
> 
> Nice pix!


 Not sure these days, but two in the bush are worth three in the hand or something like that.
John


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 3, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> The Cleaning Wench.
> John




John is that saw running?? looks like the new smokeless oil and chipless saw..
That camera takes pictures that are way to clear..


----------



## pbtree (Mar 4, 2006)

04ultra said:


> John is that saw running?? looks like the new smokeless oil and chipless saw..
> That camera takes pictures that are way to clear..



What saw? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 6, 2006)

The Cleaning Wench was staging the picture as you all noted. I think the boots she was wearing gave her away. 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2006)

I just wanted to share with all you wannabe woodticks how much fun it can be to do firewood. 
Here's a White Ash standing dead I am processing. It contains approx 1/2 BC.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2006)

Once you have the stem on the ground, simply lop the top off.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2006)

The whole process is nothing but fun and you never ever get sick of it.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the blocking is more fun than the splitting. Wait a minute, the splitting is more fun.:jawdrop: 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2006)

It's just like making popcorn.
John


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 9, 2006)

John your fast.. You sure made a mess .. Bet it takes longer to clean up .. 
Nice pictures..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2006)

It's a nice little workout, even when you have designer firewood. Almost too good to burn. 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, it looks like I screwed up the page, no biggy though, you always feel big after doing firewood.
In fact, you feel like a Viking even if you're a sawed off runt. 
John


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 9, 2006)

What a crabby looking dude.. LOL Ever smile John..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2006)

There was a time when I considered myself humourous, but that was when I was Kate's lap monkey.
John


----------



## ned coed (Mar 12, 2006)

john,those pictures are just great. they capture everything thats good about making firewood especially at the end of a winters day. don,t you just feel great sitting in front of your burner with a good scottish single malt. that to me is the perfect end.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 1, 2007)

Great pics, so I figure it's worth a bump. Maybe a bump will earn us some more good pics...


----------



## scootr (Aug 25, 2008)

*Another bump for great pics*

Some nice pics in this thread, I like the cleanup Wench!


----------



## thombat4 (Aug 26, 2008)

*That was awesome!!!!!*

I want to be able to split with a maul like that!! I've got a long way to go though!


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 26, 2008)

Great pictures.. you can tell you really enjoy it!!


----------



## WVwoodsman (Aug 26, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. That is a lot of wood to split by hand!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes! nice shots, I like your style. Make mine an Old Style. Love the snow and woods, looks just like around here.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Aug 27, 2008)

*great*

nothing like a master at what he does.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow, i need a nap after looking at those pics, wow, i need to get back inshape
i do love to cut wood in the winter....need to do that some more this winter.
thanks for the pics, great!


----------



## cabinman (Sep 26, 2008)

*holly crap*



Gypo Logger said:


> Wow, it looks like I screwed up the page, no biggy though, you always feel big after doing firewood.
> In fact, you feel like a Viking even if you're a sawed off runt.
> John



John.... you make us all look like pusseys with our modern log splitters,...Eric


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 26, 2008)

Excellent thread john!...very motivational. Woodcutting is more funner with more equipment!


----------



## mga (Sep 26, 2008)

Gypo Logger said:


> Not sure these days, but two in the bush are worth three in the hand or something like that.
> John




whoa....lotta gold and diamonds on that one!!

excellent pics!!!! all of them. enjoyed them all.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 26, 2008)

mga said:


> whoa....lotta gold and diamonds on that one!!
> 
> excellent pics!!!! all of them. enjoyed them all.




Those are some nice firewood logs!!!!!


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you saying that I am fat? :spam:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 29, 2009)

Dragging up old firewood threads. I didn't know how good I had it, now I'm reduced to cutting Pine and Spruce! lol
John


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 23, 2009)

Good thread! Colorful pictures!!


----------

